# Water pH - Treatment and Processes



## idzy (16/12/15)

Hi Guys,

I thought it could be good to explore the processes people use for dialing in pH, either in mash or in kettle. I personally have a Hanna pH meter, but rarely use it. I have also purchased some strips in the past, I believe from Keg King, but from memory I don't believe they worked...

Would be interested in hearing from others on their process and if a.) they measure each brew, or b.) just have a rough idea based on dialing in a few brews and then just follow similar procedures...

Cheers,
Idzy


----------



## nosco (16/12/15)

I use The Brun Water spread sheet but I have never actually measured my pH. The digital meters are too expensive and I tried some 3-11? Strips and they where useless. I was nearly going to get a cheap meter off Amazon but after exchange rate and postage it was still to exy. I got some narrower range strips from Full Pint but haven't had a chance to use them. I'd love to be able to read the pH better simply to learn more about my brewing.

I think Brun water improved my beer but I really couldn't say. It also takes a long to customise spread sheet for each brew. I think some of my beers are a bit watery at times but maybe I just like maltier beer. I'm going to try and get a bit more malt flavour with my next brews but a lot to consider with that.

Ive only ever added salts to the mash but just started reading some stuff on brulosophy about adding at different stages.


----------



## fraser_john (17/12/15)

I use Brun Water spreadsheet as well, the base water is rain water, so virtually all ions are set to zero as a starting point, which makes it easy, starting pH is always around 6.7 before salt/acid additions.

I use a pH meter bought from aliexpress, accuracy 0.05 pH (important given pH is a logarithmic scale).

I add the salts as dialed in using the spreadsheet, then test pH and adjust mash water down below pH 6.0 using lactic acid 88%, retest after dough in and adjust again. I test sparge water and lower pH down to around 5.4 using 11% lactic acid (only takes a drop or two).

I save each Brun Water spreadsheet I do under a filename using recipe name & date, that way I know for each and every brew what the additions were, makes it repeatable.


----------



## nosco (18/12/15)

I just had a look on Alixpress and they are pretty cheap. I might have to try one.


----------



## timmi9191 (18/12/15)

I just the use the spread sheet after entering the water profile applicable to my area. I tried ph strips but they were just a soggy mess and could never match up a color. Always wanted a ph meter but as above price...

which aliexpress meter are you referring too (link would be great)? Like ebay there are thousands..


----------



## nosco (18/12/15)

Not sure yet. 3500 search results. Not much info in the description so i might have to research a bit. They all seem to have 2 dec points though and range from $8 to $35. Just have to be careful not to buy 10 at once. $8 is just about disposable so could be the go for a tester. This one seems to be the best.
JECKSION High Quality LCD PH Meter Digital PH Tester Soil Aquarium Safe Pool Water Wine Urine Tester Analyzer Free Shipping
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/JECKSION-High-Quality-LCD-PH-Meter-Digital-PH-Tester-Soil-Aquarium-Safe-Pool-Water-Wine-Urine/32380404642.html
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## timmi9191 (18/12/15)

Which version are you using @fraser_john?


----------



## nosco (18/12/15)

Oops. The descriptions actually do have a bit if you scroll down. This one for $15 is accurate to .01.

Sanwony New Protable LCD Digital PH Meter Pen of Tester Aquarium Pool Water Wine Urine Freeshipping&Wholesales
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sanwony-New-Protable-LCD-Digital-PH-Meter-Pen-of-Tester-Aquarium-Pool-Water-Wine-Urine-Freeshipping/32376091449.html
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## timmi9191 (18/12/15)

or this 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Digital-PH-Meter-Tester-Pocket-Aquarium-Pool-Water-Wine-Urine-LCD-Pen-Monitor-/391181461073?hash=item5b143b6651:g:c1wAAOSwLVZVimiI


Accuracy: 0.01


Operating Temperature: 0~80°C


seems the goods. anyone use one?


----------



## nosco (18/12/15)

Id also like to know how often people calibrate thier meters.

Im sure all of this has probably been covered somewhere else but while im asking already answered questions....Do you put water ph adjustments in the water or in the mash? Ive been putting it in the water but i think your supposes to put it in the mash.?.


----------



## nosco (18/12/15)

timmi9191 said:


> or this
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Digital-PH-Meter-Tester-Pocket-Aquarium-Pool-Water-Wine-Urine-LCD-Pen-Monitor-/391181461073?hash=item5b143b6651:g:c1wAAOSwLVZVimiI
> 
> ...


Id go for one with the calibrating stuff. None of them on Alixpress seem to have batteries wich is a bit of a rip. I want better value for my $15.


----------



## anthonyUK (18/12/15)

nosco said:


> Id also like to know how often people calibrate thier meters.
> 
> Im sure all of this has probably been covered somewhere else but while im asking already answered questions....Do you put water ph adjustments in the water or in the mash? Ive been putting it in the water but i think your supposes to put it in the mash.?.


Treat the water. You are looking to get the correct mash pH.


----------



## fraser_john (22/12/15)

timmi9191 said:


> Which version are you using @fraser_john?


Sorry for delay, christmas etc...

This One

Though I don't recall it costing that much!

Calibrate mine before every use.


----------



## technobabble66 (22/12/15)

I use Bru'n Water spreadsheet to determine pH and electrolyte/salt levels. EZ Water was good to start with, but found it lacked details and had a few shortfalls that Bru'n covers better.
I've purchased a cheap pH meter off eBay and tested it against a few things like strips and universal indicator liquids for neutral water, vinegar, and the calibration solutions. Seemed to be fairly accurate at the time.
So i used that to test wort on 2-3 occasions and it basically confirmed that Bru'n was nailing it on pH. 

I prefer a slightly minimalist approach with salt additions: 1-3g each of CaCl2, CaSO4 & MgSO4 to ~5-6g total into mash, same proportion into the sparge plus a tiny bit of citric acid, and then ~half of the mash quantities into the boil, to get the various electrolytes up to minimums (e.g.: Calcium up to 55-60ppm, etc). I also generally use ~50-100g Acidulated malt in the grist to help get the pH to where i want it. I prefer to do a little lifting from multiple sources rather than require just one aspect to achieve the entire pH shift.

So i think that between using soft Melbourne tap water, and being a little moderate in my salt additions i believe i'm giving myself some decent benefits without risking too much of a cock-up.
FWIW, my mash efficiency sits ~80-85%, & the beers seem to turn out fairly decent. :icon_cheers:


----------

